# Have you ever seen this color?



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I just purchased a male betta because I love betta, but also because of his wonderful color.

He is white with a black outline. The white is kind of a pearl color when he goes into the light. Has anyone seen this in a male betta? He doesn't seem to be doing so well in my 29g...so I put him in a breeder net and am still deciding where to go from there.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

doesn't sound familiar but i don't really look at bettas tho. could you post a pic?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes a picture would be helpfull.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds like a white metallic w/ some black.



RC


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Cross breed Rich? Maybe imbellis with a splendis?


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I can't post a picture, I don't have a camera. But he is gorgeous and not really too happy where he is. Any suggestions on how to make him happier living in a 29g? Or is this just hopeless.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

do you know what kinds of rainbow fish you have in the tank? Do you have any idea why he isn't happy?


----------



## jdwoodschild (Jan 22, 2007)

Is there enough hiding places for the betta? And enough room for him to set up his territory? Are any fish chasing and harrassing him, the betta being the slower swimmer because of the fins? Is he getting enough food, without compitition from other fish?

If all else fails and he still isn't getting happier, separate him and put him in his own tank. For just him a 1-5 gallon would be fine. Just remember, the smalller the tank is, the more work you need to do with water changes for the little guy!


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah, the problem is I don't want another tank. I'm thinking of giving him to someone but no one seems to be interested. I think the only reason he doesnt like the 29g is because it has alot of water current and is HUGE compared to where he used to live (in a cup) and there is alot of activity going on. None of the fish bother him in the least. For maybe 2 days now I've had him in a breeder net and he seems to be fine. I just don't really want to have a breeder net in my tank forever! Haha. There are PLENTY of hiding spaces too. And I have Australian Rainbow Fish.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

They look EXACTLY like this, the rainbow fish that is: http://members.tripod.com/extreme_skier/fish/rainbow.JPG

And the betta looks like this but with black outlines on fins and the body: http://www.azgardens.com/images/betta-white.jpg

And my leaf fish looks like this: http://filepit.freewebs.com/fruitbat/cacutirostre13.jpg


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

IME, not all bettas are comfortable with large spaces. I found that out last summer as I tried to put some outside in tubs for the summer. Some of them just hid the whole time. I know there are those who think thats a crock and *all* fish like more water... *shrug* I know what happened at my house LOL.

What about a tank divider? Not as pretty as him being out in the tank but certainly better than a breeder box. Of course if you do that, keep in mind that they can find their way around the divider so keep compatiple fish on the other side.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Your spotted leaf fish can grow 6-8" long... not suitable for a 30 gallon tank


----------



## fishiesrfriends (Oct 18, 2006)

I think your betta is not happy because you have him with the wrong fish. Paradise fish and bettas don't mix, and not sure about the other fish, but I'd say your betta would be MUCH happier in his own tank. They also do not like currents.


----------



## Betta splendens (Nov 30, 2006)

Ooh I'd love to see that in a pic. 

I have my betta in a small 2gal tank with a few real plants, a rock, and a stick half buried in a sand substrate. He seems to enjoy that pretty well and the water stays pretty clean (looks nice ^.^). Also since at least _my_ betta doesn't eat flake food anymore it is easy to feed him the blood/black/earth worms without the other fish going crazy and eating them for him.


----------

